# HEALTH? HEART WORM MEDS



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Forum Members its been awhile. Hope all your Vizsla dreams are coming true. I have a few questions about Heart Worm.

I have just moved back to Northern California from Portland OR .

I did not treat for Heart worm when I lived in Portland OR as my vet (old school) Never thought it was necessary. I did have him tested several times just to be sure. 

Since I have started adminstering my own vaccinations. Usually a 7 way that includes Lepto, on a annual basis. I don't see my vet often, except when the next rabbies shot is due. I ordered a at home test kit the allows you to draw blood and test for the presents of adult Heart worms. The test was negative. 

So my question is, what is a good Heartworm treatment?

Those who live in Nor Cal what is the risk? ( Bay Area domicile but travel N. into Redding and NE into Tahoe and Nevada. 

I would like to buy a genric chewabule 30 day dosage in bulk. 

I will not have a Vet Prescription, What is a reputabule online dealer that allows you to buy without PX?

Thanks for any help on this one.


----------

